# 27385 vs. 27386



## nikkisgranny (Nov 21, 2008)

My doctor did a quadriceps repaid w/allograft.

I do not understand the difference between primary (27385 w/o graft) and secondary (27386 w/graft).

Can someone explain the difference between primary/secondary?


----------



## mbort (Nov 21, 2008)

nikkisgranny said:


> My doctor did a quadriceps repaid w/allograft.
> 
> I do not understand the difference between primary (27385 w/o graft) and secondary (27386 w/graft).
> 
> Can someone explain the difference between primary/secondary?



this is purely "my" concept:

primary:  new injury, taken to OR without any type of conservative treatment

secondary:  Its been repaired previously   OR  old injury, may have some scarring from trying to heal on its own

any other takers or views or documentation?

(i know have documentation for treatment of an ankle that supports the above, so I use the same concept)


----------



## nikkisgranny (Nov 21, 2008)

That was my understanding as well. Just trying to make sure as this is a NEW injury.


----------

